# Kong Escapes!!



## Chucky (Apr 13, 2008)

I knew it would happen sooner or later :'(


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 13, 2008)

Cute Chucky


----------



## Chucky (Apr 13, 2008)

Hehe, I am actually making the tort enclosure bigger and has just put the wood there and I was walking by and seen it and thought what a good pic.


----------



## Coldliz (Apr 13, 2008)

Hehe!! Good one


----------



## Jentortmom (Apr 22, 2008)

lol, what a cutie he is!!


----------

